# Serum Ferritin......? Advice RE: Result....?



## Hayleigh (Apr 29, 2008)

Hi

I am looking for a little bit of advice, I had my Serum Ferritin test done in September and found out just yesterday that it was very low 17?? and that I should be taking Iron supps! It would of been nice to have been told before but hey ho!! Am I right in thinking Serum Ferritin is the protein that stores Iron? please could you also shed some little on the result I got? i.e. how low is that and what the normal range is?

Thanks very much in advance  

Hayleigh.....x


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Hayleigh,

Yes you're right  Ferritin is an iron binding protein that is the best marker to indicate the state of the body's stores of iron. Low ferritin levels mean you are low in iron and will require supplementation. The normal range in females varies according to which guidelines you refer to   Average range is around 12-150 micrograms/L (levels below 12 mean that the body has no iron stores to draw on). 17 is on the low side of normal (or low depending on which reference range you use) and probably best to supplement to boost body stores.

Hope ths helps?

Maz x


----------



## Hayleigh (Apr 29, 2008)

Maz....x

Thank you so much for your reply, you have helped loads....


----------

